

Why I Stopped Angel Investing (And You Should Never Start) - halcyondaze
http://observer.com/2015/08/why-i-stopped-angel-investing-and-you-should-never-start/

======
mary_s
Having lived through my share of bubbles, it always surprises me that people
think they can predict the future. The phrase I hear is, "That could NEVER
happen again." And then it does. I agree with thelynchmob1's comment, too.
Many younger people are seeing startups as an antidote to corporate life, but
they don't have the experience that working for a larger company can give you
first.

~~~
thelynchmob1
Not even working for a larger company, but working for any company --
including and especially other startups -- would give people invaluable
experience that they could then go and use later down the line.

~~~
mary_s
Absolutely.

------
thelynchmob1
Really good piece. Although it still seems like a bubble to me, but I
understand his point about an anti-bubble of talent. There seems to be a "me
too" aspect to this, where it's not just that doing a startup has become cool,
but other routes for young people -- more studying, or getting a job -- are
actively becoming uncool and unattractive, and carry a certain stigma.

------
dougwatson
Really eye opening, but I'm a bit annoyed that I'm going to have to re-think
some of my goals now. ;)

